# 04 Dumping coolant



## Demonicles (Dec 15, 2011)

I have an 04 and recently it just started dumping coolant. It will dumb any coolant I put in it each time I drive it. I checked the radiator and there doesn't seem to be any cracks. Checked the oil no coolant in there so head gasket is still good. The main leakage seems to be coming from the passenger side of the car near the lower back portion of the radiator. Like I said couldn't locate any cracks in the radiator is there something I am over looking here?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

How is your thermostat? One that sticks closed will cause that.


----------



## Demonicles (Dec 15, 2011)

It will cause it to blow all the coolant like that and try to overheat?


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Very likely. Like HP said if its stuck closed very possible that it is that simple


----------



## Demonicles (Dec 15, 2011)

Lets hope its that simple. Not in the mood to replace my radiator. =/


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If that was the case, wouldn't it be dumping out the fill tank? Not the radiator area?


----------



## Demonicles (Dec 15, 2011)

Its not dumping anywhere near the fill tank.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not familiar with 04s. Where does the overflow hose from the surge tank exit? Is the leak anywhere near there?


----------



## Demonicles (Dec 15, 2011)

double checking post back in a minute


----------



## Demonicles (Dec 15, 2011)

ok so the leak is not coming from the overflow hose from the surge. The largest accumulation of coolant I can see is passenger side below the battery and tstat housing.


----------



## Demonicles (Dec 15, 2011)

Found it. It is my radiator....FML


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

One of the plastic tanks?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My guess is either one of the side tanks cracked or the seal where they crimp on went bad. Thats exactly where mine failed as well.

FYI, my car ran cooler after my Silla and an OEM temp t-stat replacement then it did with my OEM radiator. Figure that. Was kinda annoying in the winter but I would bet that my OEM replacement t-stat wasn't actually closing all the way. Just didn't car enough to check.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Unless you've already found a source, you probably won't do much better than this: Radiator Express ® - Product Display: RadiatorExpress.com


----------



## Demonicles (Dec 15, 2011)

OMG why does overnight have to cost an arm and a leg when you can manage to get it on an item?


----------



## Demonicles (Dec 15, 2011)

Well radiator is replaced and she is running smooth. Monitoring just in case for the next couple days but it looks like my first radiator install on my GTO has gone smoothly!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Which radiator did you end up getting?


----------



## Demonicles (Dec 15, 2011)

I ordered an oem replacement from 1800radiators.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The overflow goes to the tank on the driver's side with the hose out of that going down somewhat below it. It's more than likely the plastic ends on the radiator. It seems to be fairly common to have them go as these cars are aging. You can get a direct drop-in replacement with life-time warranty for under $200 and it's maybe a 20-30 minute job.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

He already did......


----------

